
As small as 13 sq metres: are these the worst new flats in Britain? - jrwan
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2018/aug/25/flats-block-converting-offices-living-space
======
jaclaz
London is not entirely new to this kind of - let's call it - microhousing, an
old article:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2210436/Is-
smallest-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2210436/Is-smallest-
flat-London-Home-measuring-10ft-8ft-goes-sale-90-000.html)

In Italy since at least 1975 the minimum surface of anything that can be
called "flat" (i.e. that can be registered as a place to live in, and for a
single person) is 28 sq. meters, and nowadays in most cities the minimum has
been set to more.

------
stevenwoo
Surprised no mention of fire safety after Grenfell Tower disaster, in such a
small living space it seems inevitable that a few residents would make an
error or mistake that would cause a fire.

~~~
jwdunne
Well that wasn't the issue. The issue was unsafe cladding and inadequate fire
safety systems.

The fire should have been contained within the flat. Instead, the flammable
cladding encasing exterior for "aesthetic reasons" went up like a wick and
burnt the whole building into a shell.

Given the same conditions but larger apartments, the cladding could have still
ignited and destroyed the whole building.

The insult to the tragedy was that the safer, non-flammable cladding cost
more. It was a social (or housing association) building.

------
randyrand
this article reeks of entitlement

~~~
fgonzag
Because it says living in a 12 ft by 12 ft apartment is almost inhumane? Take
5 medium steps, that as much as you can walk in your "home" before hitting the
wall.

